# Just starting Clomid....



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm just on my first cycle of taking Clomid and wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat who would like to join me? I know that there are a few similar but very well established threads and didn't really feel I could gatecrash. And there must be lots of us who are just getting started....

I'm on 50mg currently CD5 with known poly cystic ovaries and irregular periods. I've got a scan booked for CD14 ( and terrified about the possibility of multiple conception) and will get a progesterone blood test a week later. I've been taking my tablets just before bed as suggested, and haven't been aware of any side effects at all. Maybe that's to be expected with just 50mg, but it's been a bit of a surprise with all the stories you hear about troublesome side effects.

Hoping to hear from lots of you soon...


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey!!

I'm starting my second round of clomid tomorrow 100mg days 2-6.

I did 50mg last month but I didn't ovulate.. I did however get side effects or about a week after my last pill but none while taking them.

Fingers crossed for you

X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Bluebell! Thanks!

I'm sorry to hear 50mg didn't help you ovulate last month, and really hope 100mg is just what those follicles need this month so you ovulate.  How are you feeling about it all?

Maybe I'll get some side effects next week - we shall see...

Xx


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm feeling ok, keeping myself busy. I was convinced that 50mg would work so when it didnt I was vvvv upset. 

Trying not to build my hopes up too much this time but obviously hoping 100mg does kick my overies into action.

How are you getting on today? 

X.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

That sounds like a good coping strategy: busy and cautiously optimistic. Some of the fertility books I've read suggest that positive thinking can be really powerful in infertility and coping with it. 

I have tended to expect it not to work and then hope to be surprised. But I'm trying to be more hopeful and positive, even though I could end up going down the emotional roller coaster again. I've talked it all through this afternoon in a ' bigger picture' context, and I'm being encouraged to focus on the joy and the love in everyday life as well as appreciating the difficulty of all this. So I'm feeling much more positive this evening.

I hope the first lot of tablets go down well today.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Girlie's,

I Also Started 2nd Cycle Of Clomid CD3-7 50mg Taking It At 12pm Each Afternoon On 11/07/13 & Finished On 15/07/13. I'm Now CD9 & Should Hopefully Ovulate Around CD16/17. Last Month I Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6 Taking It A 11pm Each Night, Ovulated On CD16, Going By Ov Pain's, As I Ran Out Of OPK's & Am Not Being Monitored. I Do Ovulate Without Clomid, But I Have PCO (Polycystic Ovaries) So Not Always Do My Egg's Release, Although OPK's Will Tell Me +++ Due To My PCO. Last Month On Clomid Wasn't To Bad, Although I Suffered From Night Sweat's Hot Flushes Though The Night For Around 1.5 Weeks From Starting Clomid Then Again A Few Times After Ovulation. Other Than That All Was Sweet. This Month On Clomid So Far I've Had Hot Flushes Though The Day. No Nice But Hoping 2nd Time Lucky After Over 3 Year's TTC#2. I Had No Problems Conceiving (NTNP) My DD & Did Not Know I Have PCO Until March This Year. My Mother Has 6 Children & My Only Big Sister Has 5, So I Didn't Expect To Still Be Hear Now. Sorry For Babbling On. Depending Of Ovulation, I Should Be Due AF Around 1st Aug, How About You Ladie's?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello Jessica!

Thanks for joining us! I'm a couple of CD behind you but AF should be due about the same time, depending if and when I ovulate. I have PCO too (diagnosed last week) and think I've only ever ovulated twice on my own, so we'll see if anything happens with Clomid....So far I don't think I've had any side effects but I've been taking Clomid just before bed so they could have happened in my sleep. I felt very angry and tearful at times last week but thankfully I'm feeling much calmer and more measured about it all now.

Having problems TTC #2 after easily conceiving your DD must be horrible. How did you feel when you got your diagnosis? And how are you doing now?

Xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Actually my AF won't be due until around 9th Aug!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I have taken clomid 50 for first time this month.
Are you all having scans? At my first showed four large ones and waiting second scan today.
Had no symptoms really when taking it but since have lots of niggles.....

MMI


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi!

I'm also first month of Clomid 50mg but only CD8. I'm having a scan on CD14 and then Day 21 progesterone blood test to check whether I ovulated. When did you have your scan? 4 sounds great! How are you doing?

X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I am ovulating as I type -four days after last clomid - cannot believe that I can type that! IUI tomorrow.

I need the world to cross everything for me I reckon.

I was scanned days seven and ten being today! Clomid has given me a more typic cycle pattern than ever before by looks of it. 

If you can get scanned do,some women seem to produce LOTS of follicles..... 

MMI


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Wow!  Ovulating on day 10 sounds early?  And like your body responds really well to Clomid  

We've been told to "abstain" for a couple of days prior to my CD14 scan, but now I'm wondering whether we should be being careful a bit earlier.  We BDed last night - hey, ho, maybe I'm already on my way to being octomum!!

I hope all goes well for your IUI tomorrow!


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm due to start 50mg of clomid on next cycle...day 2-6 Which will be 31 July....unless I fall lucky this time round...I have un explained infertility... We know that my dh is sperm has a little low motility but a high sperm count so they say there's no reason why I can't get pregnant.... Gl everyone x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Bobo, Thanks Hun, & I Took Clomid Last Month At Night, 11pm But I Still Seemed To Get Hot Flushes Or Night Sweats Which Woke Me. Although It Had Been Really Hot The Last Month Or So, So That Hasn't Helped. This Time I'm Suffering Hot Flushes/Night Sweat's At Night And During The Day. Hopefully For You, You Don't Get Any OR Did Miss Them. Not Nice. I Was Reading Something Once That Said If You Have Hot Flushes As A Side Affect, Then The Clomid 100% Don't Work But I Think It's All Waffle TBH. I've Also Was Reading Something Else Once That Clomid Is Less Likely To Work If You Are A Women Who Is Petite With PCO (Doctors Call It Thin PCO Which I Hate Saying), As It Cause The Lining Of Uterus To Get Thinner, That's Why I Am Using 500mg Vitamin C & Rose Hip 20mg To Help Build My Lining Up, As Vitamin C Is Great At Rebuilding, Tissues & Ect, Which I Hope Work's This Month As Last Month I Was Only Taking Vit C 200mg, I'm Also Taking Clon Folic (Folic Acid), & Will Be Using Conceive Plus & Soft Cups Again This Cycle. Mmmm It Is Horrible Hun, But I Guess There's Nothing I Can Ever Actually Do About It, Other Than Trying Fertility Treatment & Vit's, ECT. I'm Struggling To Cope Or Come To Term's With The Fact That It Could Take A Very Long Time To Conceive Another Baby Or It Might Never Happen, But I Guess Having My Beautiful DD Keeps Me Together  Which I'm Very Grateful For, But It Can Also Make It Harder To Come To Terms With Because I've Been Pregnant & Had A Baby Before, Which Is Such A Amazing & Wonderful Experience It Makes Me Want It More. If You Know What I Mean. Other Than That, I Think I'm Coping To Some Extent, Because I'm Well & Happy, It's Really Hard To Explain. I Guess I Have My Ups & Down Days Like Every Women Struggling To Conceive. Also I'm Awaiting Gyn App So Knowing That DF's SA May Be Low & Needing To Be Repeated, So Hopefully My Gyn Will Have A Better Plan Of Action Other Than Just Clomid.  Even If Its Just IUI & Clomid I Would Feel More Relaxed. When I Got Told I Have PCO I Was Shocked, But Calm & Took It Very Well. From The Start Of Struggling To Conceive I Though I Had PCOS, But Then I Guess I Made Myself Believe I Didn't As I Am Petite & My Periods Was Reg, But At The Time I Didn't Know There Was PCOS & PCO. I Was Shocked Because I Thought This From Start & I New I Was Right About There Being Something Wrong With Me & I Guess I Never Thought That Day Would Come, Where I Would Have A Diagnosis. How Did You Feel Hun, Must Be Hard For You Too, I Couldn't Imaging How I Would Feel Right Or Cope Right Now If I Didn't Have Any Children. Good Luck & Fx'd Hun. x X x

Me, Myself & I, Wow Four That's Great Hun, Good Luck & Fx'd Hun. x X x

P.s Girlie's Keep Me Updated After Your Scans & Blood Works.  How Many Cycles Of Clomid Are You Girlie's Doing? This Is My 2nd & Last Cycle OF Clomid. x X x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tam!

I hope this will be the month for you! But if it isn't we'll be here with you at the beginning of August. Thanks for saying hi! Do let us know how you get on.... You must be ovulating about now?

X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Jessica,

I hope you can continue to take strength in your love for your DD. Though as you say that must make the pain of not yet conceiving #2 worse. Do you have a date for a gyn appt? I know there are lots of other things thy can do, so hope they can let you know their plan for you. I wouldn't hold back from letting them know that you'd be calmer with a plan and especially IUI. I've found that doctors usually react well if you're direct and let them know what's important to you. I guess it's easier for them if they have a target!

My periods didn't start until I was nearly 22 (now 30) - I was anorexic in my early teens and despite putting on weight my body was reluctant to play the game until some nudging with reflexology. So I've known since my teens that conceiving might not be easy. I had a detailed scan last Monday (my 30th birthday!) and the consultant had a registrar with her who was training so I found out in a kind of third party way which was fine and made it easier to distance myself - they were going 'what do you think that is?' etc. I'd been wondering about PCOS as I sometimes have acne and unfortunately I have quite a lot of body hair though am normal weight. I didn't feel much at being told it was PCO as it didn't change the Clomid plan. They also found a small dermoid cyst (hair, teeth, the works!) which was worrying me for a bit, but apparently it's nothing to worry about particularly. And they can keep an eye on it while I have scans on Clomid.

I've been given 3 months of Clomid but if I don't ovulate I suppose they'll put me up to 100mg (2 tablets) and if that made me ovulate, I presume I'd get a new prescription.

I usually cope well but sometimes I lose the plot a bit. Thankfully I can be happy with other people about their children. We have the blessing of a 4 year old niece who often stays over and who I'm quite close to. I just find it hard when she says 'when are you and uncle going to have a baby? I can't wait!'


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

My Beautiful Little Girl Is My World & I Love Her Dearly & It Doesn't Matter How Much I Want Another Child, She Will Always Come Before TTC. I'm Got Gyn App For 23rd July. Cant Wait. Thanks Hun, I Agree Too, It's Best To Be Straight Forward Other Wise Getting Taken Seriously Can Fly Right Out The Window. Wow 22, My Periods Started On My 16th Birthday. Charming Init. Sorry To Hear You Also Have PCO & A Small Dermoid Cyst. I Hope 50mg Of Clomid Works For You Hun. Awww Bless, That Must Be Nice Though, But Totally Understand, There's No Way To Tell A Child Why You Cant Have A Baby. x X x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

Please can I join you? As you can see from my signature I have been on clomid before, but with no success, so I had OD in May and just about to restart on the clomid at 100mg.
At the moment I am taking norethisterone to bring on AF to be able to get started. I'm estimating that I should be starting by the end of next week.

Moo xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for joining us! I hope you'll be able to get started soon.

How was ovarian drilling? Do they do that if Clomid doesn't work, or do you need another reason too?

X


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

hi bobo66, yes im now 3 dpo  .... we just went for it this month, every month weve tried alternative days eg ... 12, 14 16.... then we tried 11, 13, 15... then we tried mornings of 12, 13, 14.... instead of evenings.... but nothing works   ... there is no real explanation to why we cant get pregnant... we know dh is sperm motality is a little low but they said is count is high so it should compensate for it... my af is due about 30th depending on when the which decides how many days i go... generally 26 days   ... so next month will be my first month of clomid, where hes positive that 2 eggs will make a difference   ...fingers crossed x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

@Tam685

I really hope so! That must be so frustrating. 2 eggs? So the hope is that Clomid will get you to release at least two eggs which will increase the chances of fertilisation?

X


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bobo66 - Ovarian Drilling was ok - it's done laparoscopically, I had to take a couple of weeks off work after to heal, but the actual procedure was done in day surgery (I was in first thing and home by lunch time  )

It is done for PCOS - generally as a follow up to clomid, and the idea is that if they clear the 'cysts' then it helps to normalise the hormone levels. Some ladies find that afterwards they start having regular cycles without more meds - but that's not been the case for me 

Good luck to you all 
Moo xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Moo84,

Thank you for the info. Sorry to hear OD didn't set off ovulation for you. Let's hope the Clomid does its work now that you've had the surgery.

X


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

bobo66 said:


> @Tam685
> 
> I really hope so! That must be so frustrating. 2 eggs? So the hope is that Clomid will get you to release at least two eggs which will increase the chances of fertilisation?
> 
> X


Yeah that's the plan  ....I wouldn't actually mind twins either x


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Forgot to say good luck at your upcoming US .. Hope. You have some follies xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Well I had my CD14 ultrasound today and have 2 follies! 17.7mm and 16mm, one on each side and the nurse reckons I should ovulate over the weekend.  Although of course they can't see if there are any eggs in there.  Both follies sound quite mature though, so now I'm freaking out about the possibility of twins, and we need to decide whether to "abstain" or not. This is on 50mg, so it's not like we can try on a lower dose.  And they don't scan on subsequent cycles if you're on the same dose, so next time we might not know how many follies we're dealing with.  (Apparently they might consider scanning next cycle if I'm really worried)  So really we should just go for it, but I am so worried about twins.  I want to be grateful for whatever might come our way, but I'm just really aware of all the increased risks that twins bring and the extra work and not being able to give each enough attention, not to mention the childcare costs.

How are you all doing?

xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all
Bobo66 - have you made any decisions as to whether to 'go for it' this month with your 2 follies? - If you do, then good luck for the weekend being successful ovulation!
Just a quick update on me - I'm pretty sure AF is on her way, so if she arrives tomorrow then I'll be back on the crazy pills from tomorrow

I hope you're all doing ok

Moo xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great...2 follies is excellent , I think you should go for it.... X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

bobo66 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I had my CD14 ultrasound today and have 2 follies! 17.7mm and 16mm, one on each side and the nurse reckons I should ovulate over the weekend. Although of course they can't see if there are any eggs in there. Both follies sound quite mature though, so now I'm freaking out about the possibility of twins, and we need to decide whether to "abstain" or not. This is on 50mg, so it's not like we can try on a lower dose. And they don't scan on subsequent cycles if you're on the same dose, so next time we might not know how many follies we're dealing with. (Apparently they might consider scanning next cycle if I'm really worried) So really we should just go for it, but I am so worried about twins. I want to be grateful for whatever might come our way, but I'm just really aware of all the increased risks that twins bring and the extra work and not being able to give each enough attention, not to mention the childcare costs.
> 
> ...


Like you, I too am concerned about twins, for me there are lots of implications including my own health, finance and the physical practicalities.
I actually thought that I would have to abandon the cycle, as had four follicles, but by the time of 'ovulation', only had one that had grown signficantly. It may be that you only have one that releases even if you have two follciles. Of course you could be doubly lucky...
I was also told that many women who have two eggs fertilise often have an early miscarriage of one - I know that isn't positive, but it illustrated for me, that from fertilisation to birth is a long time, though 10% manage it according to stats.

On a side issue, has anyone else had a really 'full' stomach and stomach ache during the 2ww? I don't think it is OHH as I have no other symptoms and the stomach ache isn't on the side with multiple small follicles.

Any advice greatly received.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for your support and comments. We decided Not to go for it this month and see what the Day 21 progesterone score is.

Moo -what happened about your AF?

Jessica - how was your gyn appt on 23rd?

Tam and MMI - you must both be 10dpo now. How are you feeling?

Bluebell - you must be near ovulation time. How are you doing?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

bobo66 said:


> Tam and MMI - you must both be 10dpo now. How are you feeling?


I would just like to know if I am having endo related pain due to the clomid or something altogether miraculously positive!!!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I haven't done a Clomid 2ww yet so I'm afraid I don't know. Let's hope it's something miraculously positive!


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all, my AF arrived on cue following the norethisterone, so day 3 of Clomid today. 

MMI - you could try asking on the 2ww thread? Fingers crossed for a bfp   
Bono - hopefully you'll get a good result from your day 21 test. 

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

My AF started today.. 430 pm... Think I still class it as cd 1 ?? So tomorrow I take my first tablet 50mg clomid  ...   this cycle is my cycle of bfp... How is everyone else doing ? X


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Exciting that you can get going with it now Tam685!
(Just a note: my consultant stressed to me that day 1 counts as the first day that you wake up ''in full flow'', not the day AF necessarily first raises her head, in which case you would be day 1 tomorrow, so maybe want to start the clomid on Thurs? but if you have been different advice feel free to ignore this - consultants all seem to work differently!!   )

I'm still feeling ok with the clomid at 100mg, how's everyone else doing?

Moo x


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually can't remember what he said about it.... I don't think he said anything about when day 1 actually is... Ill phone tomorrow and ask ...was going to take tomorrow night anyway so may be classed as day 2 anyway ?? Lol... All new to me x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Tam, I got told that AF before midday is day 1 otherwise day after is day 1, if that makes sense  

To be honest it doesn't make a huge difference as some people take their clomid on different days like 2-6 or 3-7. I have jiggled mine at times when unsure of AF and still grew follies when scanned on day 11 or 12 

The whole thing is a confusing minefield if you ask me


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks....I know it's confusing somewhere else it says if before 10 pm...that's classed as cd 1... Think ill just start tonight.... It may be that it just makes me ovulate a little earlier so ill be mindful of that and use my opks from cd 11.... I'm not having any scans... We know I produce one... They want me to produce 2 to increase my chance x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies! How are you all doing?

I am CD23 and getting some weird pressure feelings in my lower left leg and feel really tired and kind of like I could be retaining water and/or poor circulation in the lower half of my body, though no actual bloating or swelling. Has anyone had anything like this as a late side effect of Clomid?

Xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies! How are you all doing?

AF came yesterday but I don't have my blood test result yet so don't know whether I ovulated. I can only get results on Wednesdays and the nurse and I kept missing each other by phone last Wednesday. 

Xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm now 3dpo... I O'd on day 15 ?? A day later than I usually do ? I was a little concerned, thought it would make me O sooner not later ... Since I O'd I've had tons of creamy cm ... Never get any usually and my nipples are so sore! Is this the same with anyone else? X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Those sound like hopeful symptoms! I had really sore boobs, but not nipples. How are you doing now, tam?


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

hhhmmmmm not sure 8dpo today and a BFN   ... i know theres still time for it to turn but my cm is starting to turn slimy... that means AF is on her way


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Oh no! It isn't over until she turns up though, and AF and PG symptoms can be very similar.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

All symptoms gone, no signs of AF, no bfp, cd 26 ... I'm usually on AF by now but I did ovulate 1 day later so tomorrow I hoping to get a bfp x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Let's hope so! You must be 11dpo now?  Xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 12 dpo now... My average is 11.5 dpo ... So technically late but think maybe due to ovulating a day later ? ... For the last 4 months I've had 25 day cycles tho and I'm now on cd27 but still bfn .... Still   it turns to a bfp x oooo and my temps are still up   ...usually dropped by cover line by now x


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

On cd 28... Yesterday I spotted in the afternoon, not enough to put anything on.... I'm   it's implantation, but have a feeling that's my sign AF is on her ugly way


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Let's hope it's implantation!! Hugs.... Xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

No its af   .... im going to ring st judes to book an appointment for the end of next cycle... im going to ask if its worth doing a hsg test ? not sure if they do that at st judes tho ?? still reckon ill either need a, IUI or B ivf.... just have a feeling x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Oh no! I'm really sorry to hear that. How are you feeling?

I think you were going to try 3 months of Clomid. Are you still thinking that or have your plans changed?

I'm no expert but think they usually like to do a tubal patency test ( hsg or hycosy or lap and dye) at some point early on. I think hsg is fairly standard but that hycosy may not be available everywhere.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

It'll be 2 cycles done.... Said to go back after 3 but I'm going to phone and see if its worth having the scan with the dye to check my Fallopian tubes are clear... We know I'm producing follies and we know my womb and lining of uterus good... Just haven't had the tubes checked x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

That definitely makes sense to me! I don't really understand why they prescribe Clomid before checking tubes unless waiting for a space on NHS list for surgery/hsg. To me it makes sense to do the investigating first and then work of tx, but I guess they have to balance invasiveness and cost and also the investigations don't always give clear answers.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

im private patient, paying for all my treatment, .... i think the reason why he hasnt done that scan is because i already have 4 children but i have had an operation down below so to speak ...after the 4 kids, so im thinking it could have affected my tubes but consultant thought that as ive had 4 kids already i should be ok, but im now with my dh who we dont have children together.... my dh has slower motility but high count but the consultant thinks that we should still get pregnant... x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I can understand why having children already might make the consultant think there is unlikely to be a tube problem. But also how the surgery could have caused scar tissue since you had your previous children.  I guess you'd have to pay for the hsg too, so it's another example of him trying to save you money.  Hope they can help with an hsg soon!


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

well im on cd 2 so start taking them today... booked a review app 25th september so ill know the outcome of this cycle by then.... hopefully ill just need to cancel the app but we shall see ! how are you getting on ? getting all wrapped up in myself... need to stop feeling sorry for myself lol x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Here's hoping you'll need to cancel that appt! After all, even with perfect conditions, the chances of getting pg in any one month are less than 50% -so hopefully this will be your month!

I'm doing ok. Not on Clomid this month because I didn't get my Day 21 blood test results in time. I had a good response, and looks like I ovulated. I wanted to have my hyfosy done this month but unfortunately the consultant's away, so hopefully next month.

Xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've just read up on your test, that's the same/ alternative as the hsg test... Looks for the same things.... Sees if tubes are open, had a look at that price with st judes...and needed to sit down lol   ....x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Ouch! I know you're paying privately for tx, but is there any way your GP would refer you for hsg/hyfosy/hycosy? I think sometimes GPs will fund blood tests for self- funded IVF.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah they'll do my blood tests but that's about it x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

:-( but maybe you won't be needing any more tests. This month could be the month....


----------

